# Μπήκε το δεκάξι και τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει...



## nickel (Jan 1, 2016)

*Τα πορτοκαλιά*
Πέπη Ραγκούση | Τα Νέα, 31/12/2015

Καθώς καθαρίζω το λάπτοπ και το κινητό μου από διάφορα διαδικτυακά στιγμιότυπα που αποθηκεύω ως αφορμή για τα θέματα αυτής της στήλης πέφτω συχνά σε μια φωτογραφία. Τα πλάνα μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικά, ίσως και οι φωτογράφοι. Κάποια ακτή της Μυτιλήνης, όπου συσσωρεύονται οι πλαστικές βάρκες και τα σωσίβια των προσφύγων. Και είναι αυτά τα πορτοκαλιά φωσφοριζέ γιλέκα, λαμπιόνια σε φόντο μαύρο, σαν το απεκδυόμενο ρούχο της απόγνωσης. Ήθελα να γράψω γι' αυτήν την εικόνα, είχα σκεφθεί μάλιστα και τον τίτλο. «Τα πορτοκαλιά να μην τα βάλεις πια».

Και ο χρόνος τελείωσε και το κείμενο δεν κατάφερα να το γράψω. Κάθε φορά που προσπαθούσα, τα παρατούσα. Ένιωθα, ακόμη και ως επαγγελματίας της γραφής, αμηχανία να περιγράψω κάτι που οι λέξεις όταν πέφτουν επάνω του θρυμματίζονται. Από την προσπάθεια μού έμεινε η αναρώτηση κάποιου φίλου: «Μα πώς μπαίνουν με τα παιδιά τους σε μια λαστιχένια βάρκα για να ταξιδέψουν με οκτώ μποφόρ; Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να πνιγούν;». Και θυμήθηκα τότε αυτούς που στους Δίδυμους Πύργους έπεφταν από τον 50ό όροφο για να γλιτώσουν από τη φωτιά. Μια κυρία μάλιστα καθώς πηδούσε, όπως την έδειχνε η συγκλονιστική φωτογραφία, κρατούσε σφιχτά την τσάντα της. Είναι άραγε η απόγνωση κοινή πατρίδα των ανθρώπων;

Καλή χρονιά λοιπόν με μια ευχή που δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί ποτέ όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι αλλά που εξακολουθούμε να την κάνουμε για να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι. *Να μη βρεθεί κανείς ποτέ ξανά σε απόγνωση.*​


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2016)

Είπα να ξεκινήσω τις ευχές με το παραπάνω, με μια ματιά πάνω από το εγχώριο δράμα, το οποίο με κάνει να νιώθω αμήχανα – όταν δεν νιώθω οργή. Για τους φίλους της κυβέρνησης θέλω να ευχηθώ να ανακαλύψουν τούτη τη χρονιά τους λόγους για την ψήφο που έριξαν στην κάλπη. Γιατί μου είναι αδύνατο να φανταστώ να ονειρεύεσαι εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες το «πρώτη φορά αριστερά» και να σου τυχαίνει αυτό το μίγμα σ’ αυτές τις αντιφατικές και ομολογουμένως εκβιαστικές περιστάσεις. 

Από την άλλη, όσοι δεν ήταν και δεν είναι φίλοι της κυβέρνησης ίσως δεν ξέρουν τι να ευχηθούν. Να αποτύχει; Μα εμείς θα το πληρώσουμε. Να πετύχει; Και τι θεωρεί επιτυχία ο καθένας μας; Αυτό που θα θεωρούσα εγώ επιτυχία, δεν θα μπορούσα με κανέναν τρόπο να φανταστώ να το φέρνει η σημερινή κυβέρνηση. Το τραγικό είναι, και το ξέρετε, ότι δεν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε και τα εναλλακτικά σχήματα που θα την έφερναν.

Γράφει ο Περικλής Δημητρολόπουλος στα χτεσινά Νέα για το _Annus Mirabilis_, το ποίημα του Τζον Ντράιντεν για τα γεγονότα της περιόδου Ιούνιος 1665-Σεπτέμβριος 1666, με πιο τραγικό την πυρκαγιά που κατάκαψε μεγάλο μέρος του Λονδίνου. Ο Ντράιντεν χαρακτήρισε αυτή την περίοδο «θαυμάσια χρονιά» επειδή δεν έγιναν ακόμα χειρότερα πράγματα, δεν κάηκε ολόκληρο το Λονδίνο και ο βασιλιάς υποσχέθηκε ανοικοδομήσεις και βελτιώσεις. 

Το αφήγημα του Ντράιντεν το είδαμε να επαναλαμβάνεται κι εδώ. Και το 2015 έγινε η χρονιά του «Και μη χειρότερα»! Το 2016;


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2016)

Κάποιος μου είπε να αλλάξω τον τίτλο, να τον κάνω «Μπήκε το δεκαέξι. Άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνεις, ρε Αλέξη.» :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2016)

Προς το παρόν (αλλά ίσως επανέλθω :) ):


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2016)

Earion said:


> ... Το κλίμα είναι όντως πολεμικό. Ακούμε συχνά πως «βρισκόμαστε σε πόλεμο» ... Πάντως ο πόλεμος είχε έναν τουλάχιστον αιχμάλωτο:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rest In Peace ή Burn In Hell;*

Μάκης Ψωμιάδης (1955-2016): the untouchable*


----------



## rogne (Jan 8, 2016)

Earion said:


> Μάκης Ψωμιάδης (1955-2016): the untouchable



Άλλες πηγές βλέπω ότι τον θέλουν γεννηθέντα το '48, διαφορετικά δεν προκύπτει πώς πρόλαβε κι έκανε βασανιστήρια επί χούντας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2016)

Σχετικά άκουσα και το ωραίο ότι «θα κηδευτεί με τιμές αρχηγού παρακράτους».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2016)

Γνωστός μου χρειάστηκε φάρμακο που χορηγείται από τα φαρμακεία του ΕΟΠΥΥ και πήρε τηλέφωνο για να μάθει τις ώρες λειτουργίας. Ακολούθησε ο εξής διάλογος:

-- Καλημέρα σας, φαρμακείο ΕΟΠΥΥ;
-- Μάλιστα
-- Παρακαλώ, τι ώρες είναι ανοιχτά;
-- 8-6.30 εκτός Τετάρτης
-- Και Σαββατοκύριακο;
[Ησυχία καθώς η φωνή στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής προσπαθεί να ανακτήσει την αυτοκυριαρχία της για να εξηγήσει τα αυτονόητα.]
-- Όχι, κύριε. Μόνο τις εργάσιμες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2016)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη που με στείλανε να διαβάσω:

[...]
Ο Μητσοτάκης δεν εξελέγη, απλώς, για να θέσει εκ νέου τη Νέα Δημοκρατία σε τροχιά εξουσίας. Εξελέγη επειδή, όντως, η υποψηφιότητά του απέκτησε, από ένα σημείο και μετά, κινηματικό χαρακτήρα, ταυτίστηκε με το πρόσωπο της λογικής, υιοθετήθηκε από πολίτες και άλλων χώρων. Ο Κυριάκος σηματοδοτεί πλέον τη νέα μορφή του δικομματισμού. Η λογική απέναντι στο λαϊκισμό. Ο ρεαλισμός απέναντι στα ψέματα. Αν θέλετε και η συγκρότηση έναντι της ημιμάθειας και των ιδεοληπτικών κλισέ. Α, ναι, θα ήταν καλύτερο η αντιπαράθεση να γίνεται μεταξύ προοδευτικών και συντηρητικών, αλλά αυτή είναι μία πολυτέλεια που, ιστορικά, έχουμε αφαιρέσει από τα κοινά μας.

Είναι, λοιπόν, σουρεαλιστικό, που σε ένα γόνο πολιτικής οικογένειας, σε ένα γιο πρωθυπουργού, σε έναν Μητσοτάκη, ανατίθεται να αντιπαρατεθεί με το σύστημα που εξέθρεψε την οικογενειοκρατία, τη διαφθορά, το χυδαίο λαϊκισμό. Είναι ειλικρινής στις προθέσεις του; Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι, αυτό άλλωστε πουλάει ως πολιτικός. Το ερώτημα είναι αν υπάρχει πολιτικό ακροατήριο σε κρίσιμο όγκο. Μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει την εξουσία στην Ελλάδα χωρίς λαϊκισμό, χυδαίες υποσχέσεις και ψέματα; Εντάξει, μπορεί με το τρίτο μνημόνιο να αγοράσαμε αλήθεια. Οι πολίτες είναι πλέον δύσπιστοι και περισσότερο επιφυλακτικοί. Τα ψέματα τελείωσαν, όμως είναι πάντα υπέροχα όταν τα ακούς. Γίνεται, Κυριάκο, χωρίς ψέματα; 
http://www.athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/552/κυριάκος-18000-ευρώ


----------



## rogne (Jan 13, 2016)

> Ο Κυριάκος σηματοδοτεί πλέον τη νέα μορφή του δικομματισμού. Η λογική απέναντι στο λαϊκισμό. Ο ρεαλισμός απέναντι στα ψέματα. Αν θέλετε και η συγκρότηση έναντι της ημιμάθειας και των ιδεοληπτικών κλισέ.



Η παλιά μορφή του δικομματισμού ποια ήταν δηλαδή; _Όλα-τα-καλά_ vs. _Όλα-τα-κακά_ δεν ήταν ανέκαθεν; Προς το παρόν, το βέβαιο είναι ότι οι φιλελεύθεροι αστοί επικράτησαν των λαϊκών δεξιών. Δεν το λες και ασήμαντο, μην το παραφουσκώνουμε όμως.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2016)

Δεν έχω ακόμα άποψη για το σημείο που απομονώνει ο Νίκελ, αλλά η μορφή του λαϊκισμού ως τώρα ήταν ποιος θα τάξει τα πιο απίθανα πράγματα σε σχέση με τον αντίπαλό του. Μετά τα πρόσφατα ανακοινωθέντα μέτρα για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, νομίζω ότι η σημερινή κυβέρνηση κερδίζει hands down.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2016)

Τριανταφυλλίδης (βουλευτής ΣΥΡΙΖΑ): Να μπουν δίδακτρα και στα δημόσια σχολεία


----------



## rogne (Jan 13, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Τριανταφυλλίδης (βουλευτής ΣΥΡΙΖΑ): Να μπουν δίδακτρα και στα δημόσια σχολεία



Να μια νέα μορφή λαϊκισμού, πράγματι. Τον δικομματισμό βέβαια δεν βλέπω...


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2016)

> Μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει την εξουσία στην Ελλάδα χωρίς λαϊκισμό, χυδαίες υποσχέσεις και ψέματα;



Όχι, γιατί, 62%.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Τριανταφυλλίδης (βουλευτής ΣΥΡΙΖΑ): Να μπουν δίδακτρα και στα δημόσια σχολεία



Κατά τ' άλλα, οι οπαδοί θα σου πουν ότι ο Μητσοτάκης είναι νεοφιλελεύθερος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2016)

Του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή.


----------

